# Blackwidow Ultimate 2 USB cables?



## Lutsk92

Why are there 2 USB cables coming out the Razer Blackwidow Ultimate keyboard if it works only with one of them plugged in??


----------



## ripster

POWAH!!!

USB 3.0 would solve all that but don't hold your breath on that one. AFAIK there is only one true USB 2.0 keyboard and it's the Sidewinder X4.

Just be glad it isn't PS/2.


----------



## Lutsk92

power? I didnt really understood ur answer..
I plugged one of the wires into USB3 though cuz trying to fix those freeze ups issue. :l


----------



## jivenjune

I believe one of the USB ports is to provide additional power to the USB sockets attached to the keyboard. One USB port isn't enough to power up two USB 2.0 sockets. I could be making this all up in my imagination, though.


----------



## djpheer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutsk92;13660661*
> Why are there 2 USB cables coming out the Razer Blackwidow Ultimate keyboard if it works only with one of them plugged in??


Because your keyboard has USB ports on the keyboard itself. By plugging the second USB cable in (the one that doesnt power the keyboard) you are activating the USB ports on the keyboard.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jivenjune;13661017*
> I believe one of the USB ports is to provide additional power to the USB sockets attached to the keyboard. One USB port isn't enough to power up two USB 2.0 sockets. I could be making this all up in my imagination, though.


I believe this fellow has it!


----------



## Lutsk92

But it seems running fine on one USB wire so I still dont get the point..


----------



## grishkathefool

What's wrong with PS/2?


----------



## thisischuck01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jivenjune;13661017*
> I believe one of the USB ports is to provide additional power to the USB sockets attached to the keyboard. One USB port isn't enough to power up two USB 2.0 sockets.


^This right here!


----------



## ripster

POWAH!


----------



## grishkathefool

OMG! Thanks for the trip down memory lane!


----------



## ripster

Video is from 1990. 3 years after PS/2 introduced.


----------



## thisischuck01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutsk92;13661065*
> But it seems running fine on one USB wire so I still dont get the point..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highnice;13661162*
> neither do I.


Powered USB ports. They allow devices to draw power through a USB port rather than needing an external source of power (AC adapter, etc). This is why you can charge your phone or iPod with your computer.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutsk92;13661065*
> But it seems running fine on one USB wire so I still dont get the point..


Is the USB port working on the keyboard? (Not the keyboard itself.)


----------



## Lutsk92

EDIT: just bad timing


----------



## Lutsk92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo;13661273*
> Is the USB port working on the keyboard? (Not the keyboard itself.)


How do I check that?


----------



## grishkathefool

I remember it... that was back when MTV and VH1 played videos.

Sorry to hijack.

Plug something into it. A thumbdrive maybe?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutsk92;13661286*
> How do I check that?


...plug a USB device into the USB port.....

Just make sure the USB device you use is NOT the Razer keyboard.....


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo;13661312*
> ...plug a USB device into the USB port.....
> 
> Just make sure the USB device you use is NOT the Razer keyboard.....


I just spit/snotted on my keyboard, Duckie! Thanks!


----------



## thisischuck01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo;13661312*
> ...plug a USB device into the USB port.....
> 
> Just make sure the USB device you use is NOT the Razer keyboard.....


----------



## Lutsk92

Ohh, I didnt understand that the keyboard itself had a USB port, lmao
kk now i get the point of this second usb wire.
Thx


----------



## ripster

Plug a 3.5 external drive into it!


----------



## h0thead132

one USB wire is for the Keyboard the other is a dedicated extension for the USB on the right side of the keyboard, if you actually read your manual it tells you that, i know mine did, lol

Not Trying to be mean or anything


----------



## ripster

The USB port is reportedly very noisy.

Both interfering with the audio and RF frequencies.

User post.
Quote:


> small update: the USB port on the black widow ultimate has some issues.
> 
> when testing with a bluetooth adaptor, there is large amounts of interference, making it unusable even at extremely close range. same adaptor on a regular extension lead or to a port on the front of the case doesnt exhibit the same issue.


Tom's HW review
Quote:


> However, it seems like the keyboard can cause some very light static through your headphones on occasion. It's only noticeable if no sound (music, gameplay) is present, so it's a minor hassle at worst.


I'm not big on Swiss Army Knife keyboards for these reasons. I just like them to output characters. Old Skool like SNAP!


----------

